# Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität



## JonnyWho (9. September 2018)

*Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

nachdem ich nun mit der LED Geschichte in meinem Gehäuse durch bin und ein System habe das schön Orange im Innenleben leuchtet, wollte ich jetzt dem System noch den letzten Schiff geben und mir passende Cable Sleeves in Orange dazu holen.
Ich hab mich etwas umgesehen und tolle orangene Kabel von Bitfenix oder Cablemod gefunden. Scheinen mir alle ziemlich hochwertig zu sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich für dieses Vorhaben ein neues Netzteil benötige, wollte ich hier mal nachfragen was ich am besten nutzen sollte?  Hardware seht ihr ja in der Signatur. Eigentlich bin ich schon seid Jahren ein BQ Kind was Netzteile angeht, will aber auch gerne mal anderen die Chance geben und suche deshalb ein vollmodulares, leises Netzteil in Guter Qualität. Preis ist erstmal Egal, ich sag mal um die 100€ sind völlig okay. Wenn ihr einen TIpp für ein gutes Sleeve Set in Orange habt, könnt ihr hier auch gerne einen Tipp abgeben.

Vielleicht noch die Info das die 1070 TI im Step Up System ist und vermutlich auf die 2070 oder 2080 gewechselt wird. Also etwas mehr Power sicherlich kein Fehler. Ich hab mir auch überlegt ob ich nicht bei einem Bundle mit 1080 TI und 1300W Netzteil zugreife und meine 1070 TI einfach wiederverkaufe. Das klingt ziemlich verlockend. Allerdings sind halt 1300W auch etwas viel für meine Hardware. 

Freue mich auf eure Empfehlungen.

Grüße


----------



## Gast20190527 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*

Ich würde spontan sagen why not das EVGA Angebot ? Das ist doch eine coole Chance. Du könntest noch ein welchen die 1080ti nutzen und damit spaß haben und hättest dazu ein Netzteil das dir keine sorgen bereitet. Die Tests im Netz sind doch super


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*

Also das Angebot muss schon wirklich, WIRKLICH billig sein um in einen PC der 300W verbraucht ein 1300W-Netzteil einzubauen. 

Normalerweise würde ich hier ein StraightPower im 500W-Bereich empfehlen wie üblich bei guter Hardware, wenn du kein BQ mehr möchtest würde auch ein Seasonic Focus oder Prime Platinum im 500W-Bereich wohl noch für unter 100€ drin sein.


----------



## JonnyWho (9. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*

naja ich sags mal so, davon ab ob die 1300W nun zuviel sind oder nicht, ist das Angebot gut. Da sganze angebot kostet ja sogar weniger als normal die GPU schon alleine kostet. Ich sagte ja auch nicht das ich kein BQ mehr möchte nur das ich auch anderen eine Chance geben will.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*

Darfste das 1300er aus dem Angebot dann verkaufen? Dann könnteste dir ein neues passendes NT nehmen und hast noch 50€ Plus gemacht.


----------



## JonnyWho (9. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*

ich darf damit tun was ich will ja ... Aber wie groß ist die Chance das ich ein 1300W Netzteil verkauft bekomme ?  Und eigentlich hab ich ja eine Grafikkarte. Ich meine ich hätte keine schmerzen damit die 1070ti in stepup zu machen und dann die step up karte zu verkaufen. Klar wenn einer das 1300W Netzteil kauft könnte ich mir für 80€ weniger ein passendes kaufen, aber das musste ja erstmal verkauft bekommen. Davon mal ab ist das ja nur deshalb "sinnlos" weil mehr Watt als man brauch auch mehr strom kostet, laut der Homepage 80plus.com allerdings habe ich auf 10% Nutzung dieses Netzteil die gleiche Effizienz wie auf 100% Nutzung. Bei 20 bis 40% sogar eine bessere. Also ist es ja nicht so extrem oder hab ich einen Denkfehler ?

Ist halt ne Sache wenn man die Chance bekommt ein 240€ Netzteil + 670€ GPU für gradmal etwas über 700€ bekommt. Da muss man nicht lange überlegen eigentlich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*



JonnyWho schrieb:


> ich darf damit tun was ich will ja ... Aber wie groß ist die Chance das ich ein 1300W Netzteil verkauft bekomme ?


Sehr klein. Deswegen "verschenkt" EVGA sie ja in den Angeboten weil das Zeug sonst keiner kauft da kein (normaler) Mensch sowas braucht.
Die Kunst ist, einen von den Pappnasen zu finden die mehr Watt = besser glauben und das Ding kaufen. 

Die Nummer mit der Effizienz ist das kleinere Problem. Dir muss klar sein, dass ein 1300W-Gerät auch deutlich lauter ist da der Lüfter ja im Zweifel (wenn das Ding wirklich voll belastet würde) in der Lage sein muss die ganze Abwärme wegzuschaufeln und daher entsprechend stark dimensioniert ist.



JonnyWho schrieb:


> Ist halt ne Sache wenn man die Chance bekommt ein 240€ Netzteil + 670€  GPU für gradmal etwas über 700€ bekommt. Da muss man nicht lange  überlegen eigentlich.


Das ist ein großer Irrtum der von der Werbung ausgenutzt wird und auf den täglich Millionen Leute hereinfallen.
Nur weil ein Produkt das man nicht braucht besonders günstig ist, braucht man es nicht auf einmal.

Ich würde für ein 1300W-Netzteil keine 30€ ausgeben selbst wenn es eigentlich 240€ kostet, denn nach der Nummer hab ich 30€ weniger und ein Gerät das ich weder sinnvoll benutzen noch so einfach verkaufen kann. Der Deal hat faktisch betrachtet nur Nachteile.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (9. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*

Da ich mobil unterwegs bin, kann ich was deine Hardware aber nur raten  Ich nehme jetzt einfach mal an, dass es sich um ein Single GPU System handelt ohne irgendwelche Besonderheiten, das ein außergewöhnlich großes Netzteil rechtfertigen würde 

Daher werfe ich mal das BitFenix Whisper M 550W ATX 2.4 ab €' '89,85 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland in die Runde. Dürfte eig das bieten, was du dir wünscht.


----------



## JonnyWho (9. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Sehr klein. Deswegen "verschenkt" EVGA sie ja in den Angeboten weil das Zeug sonst keiner kauft da kein (normaler) Mensch sowas braucht.
> Die Kunst ist, einen von den Pappnasen zu finden die mehr Watt = besser glauben und das Ding kaufen.
> 
> Die Nummer mit der Effizienz ist das kleinere Problem. Dir muss klar sein, dass ein 1300W-Gerät auch deutlich lauter ist da der Lüfter ja im Zweifel (wenn das Ding wirklich voll belastet würde) in der Lage sein muss die ganze Abwärme wegzuschaufeln und daher entsprechend stark dimensioniert ist.
> ...



Nunja, gut das jeder anders denkt oder ? Für mich ist das Angebot jedenfalls eine gute Option und kein Werbetrick. Die Tests im Netz sagen auch das Netzteil ist top und der Lüfter ist selbst bei 100% nicht laut. Mal schauen, ich überlege mir das noch ein bisschen und wenn dann in der zwischenzeit weitere Tipps kommen ist auch okay. 

Ich finde es aber schön das du jemanden der im Handel arbeitet mitteilen willst was Werbung verursacht. Nur weil du keine 30€ zahlen würdest für ein 1300W Netzteil heist das ja nicht das es schlecht ist oder unnötig. Das ist halt deine eigene Meinung. Wie eben jeder eine hat. Eines kann man diesem Angebot nicht abschlagen, das es eine günstige GPU ist. Und wenn das Geld eh locker sitzt ist es sowieso egal. 

@EInwegkartoffel: Danke für den Vorschlag, aber Bitfenix möchte ich nicht.


----------



## markus1612 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*

Fakt ist, dass ein überdimensioniertes NT immer lauter ist wie ein passend dimensioniertes NT.
Fakt ist zusätzlich, dass ein überdimensioniertes NT gerade im Idle deutlich höhere Stromkosten verursacht, weil die Effizienz unter 20% Last auf Talfahrt geht.
Mit dem 1300W NT wärst du nicht nur im Idle, sondern auch in den meisten anderen Fällen unter 20% Last und damit im ineffizientesten Lastbereich.

Was hat das mit Werbung zutun?
Das ist keine Werbung, sondern lediglich ein billiger Trick, Lagerbestände loszuwerden.
Preise orientieren sich nunmal an Angebot und Nachfrage.

Wieso willst du Bitfenix nicht?


----------



## Abductee (9. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*

Seasonic Focus Plus Gold PCGH-Edition 550W ATX 2.4 ab €' '112,90 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Vollmodular und leise


----------



## JonnyWho (9. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*

Leute ihr schreibt hier echt einen Quatsch muss ich euch mal sagen.  Es stimmt weder das die Lüfter lauter sind als bei anderen Netzteilen weil das Netzteil ja nicht 100% ausgelastet wird. DIe Lüfter laufen auf meiner Last bei 1000 RPM und sind unhörbar ( laut Tests im Netz). Das nächste ist das mit eurer Ineffizenz, laut der Homepage 80plus.com hat dieses Netzteil auf 20 - 40% eine Effizienz von über 92% und auf 10%  liegen immernoch 89% an, übrigens genausoviel wie auf 100% ... also ist da rein gar nichts anders. Demnach kostet dieses Netzteil nicht mehr Strom als ein passendes. 

Das einzige was ihr wirklich anprangern könnt und darum gehts euch hier auch, ist das es schlicht und ergreifend kosten sind die nicht sein müssten.


----------



## Gast20190527 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*



markus1612 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass ein überdimensioniertes NT immer lauter ist wie ein passend dimensioniertes NT.
> Fakt ist zusätzlich, dass ein überdimensioniertes NT gerade im Idle deutlich höhere Stromkosten verursacht, weil die Effizienz unter 20% Last auf Talfahrt geht.
> Mit dem 1300W NT wärst du nicht nur im Idle, sondern auch in den meisten anderen Fällen unter 20% Last und damit im ineffizientesten Lastbereich.



willst du dich nicht informieren bevor du hier fakten von dir gibst die falsch sind? Es ist doch bereits getestet worden das dieses Netzteil unter 20% nicht ineffizent ist und die gleiche Effizienz hat wie unter Last. Es ist auch gestet worden was der Lüfter tut in diesem Bereich. Wo willst du denn diese angeblichen Fakten her haben? Es geht doch im Grunde nur darum das der PREIS etwas ist das euch nicht zusagt, weil man immer das beste P/L will. Schonmal drüber nachgedacht das e sleute gibt die auf P/L pfeifen und auch 100 oder 200€ raushauen für nix ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*

Da du dich unterbewusst offenbar schon lange entschieden hast das Angebot zu nehmen machs einfach. Eine Bestätigung dass das eine gute Entscheidung ist wirst du hier nicht kriegen (weil es nunmal keine ist) - aber wir müssen dich auch nicht davon abhalten. Wenns dich glücklich macht und du der Überzeugung bist bzw. bleiben willst dass es eine tolle Idee ist das 1300W-Ding zu nehmen dann machs halt. 

Dann würde ich persönlich die neue Karte einbauen und dein altes Netzteil einfach weiterbenutzen (das E10 600 reicht ja lockerst). Das 1300er aus dem Superangebot das dir dann keiner abkaufen will kannste dann in die Vitrine stellen oder als Türstopper benutzen oder sowas.


----------



## JonnyWho (9. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*

Stimmt im Glasschrank neben dem Mainboard ist noch Platz, da könnte ich es hinstellen. Oder ich bin ganz verrückt und nutz es einfach. Da es mir ja nicht darum ging das mein e10 nicht reicht, sondern ich ein modulares benötige für orange Sleeve Kabel. Vielleicht verkaufe ich es auch in der Bucht, das geht für gut 200€ dort raus und für die 200€ kann ich mir dann ein passendes Modulares kaufen. Möglichkeiten über Möglichkeiten. Es ist ja nicht so das ich mir um etwas sorgen machen müsste wenn ich das Netzteil doch einbaue, die Stromkosten werden sicher nicht explodieren.


----------



## markus1612 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> willst du dich nicht informieren bevor du hier fakten von dir gibst die falsch sind? Es ist doch bereits getestet worden das dieses Netzteil unter 20% nicht ineffizent ist und die gleiche Effizienz hat wie unter Last. Es ist auch gestet worden was der Lüfter tut in diesem Bereich. Wo willst du denn diese angeblichen Fakten her haben? Es geht doch im Grunde nur darum das der PREIS etwas ist das euch nicht zusagt, weil man immer das beste P/L will. Schonmal drüber nachgedacht das e sleute gibt die auf P/L pfeifen und auch 100 oder 200€ raushauen für nix ?



Ich muss dir zwar recht geben, nachdem ich mir einen Test zu dem NT angeschaut habe, allerdings werd ich mir hier nicht von dir irgendwas unterstellen lassen, schon gar nicht in dem Ton.

Was interessiert es mich, wofür der TE Geld ausgibt...
Dann soll er sich halt das 1300W Ding kaufen.


----------



## JonnyWho (9. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*

er hat dir auch nichts unterstellt, er hat dir nur gesagt du sollst ohne dich einzulesen lassen hier keine Fakten von dir geben die keine sind. Was auch völlig okay ist. Und was das andere angeht, scheinbar interessiert es dich sonst hättest du weder falsch geantwortet noch mich gefragt warum das Bitfenix keine Alternative ist.  

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, bevor das ganze ausartet danke ich mal für die Antworten, BItfenix ist keine Alternative und ein Netzteil auf dem PCGH steht kommt schon mal gar nicht in meinen PC ...


----------



## Duesterhoeft (9. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*

Oh Jonny.......Die Bitfenix WhisperM Serie ist schon ne Alternative,technisch einwandfrei.Ich benutze selbst ein Whisper M 450 watt mit ner GTX 1080 Aorus und nem 2600x auf nen Wifi 7 Board und rennt bestens^^Aber Ich glaube Du weisst schon was Du möchtest bist ja noch nicht so recht auf Hilfe eingegangen.


----------



## JonnyWho (9. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*

Hmm ich frag mich grad ob ihr bei euren Tipps auch gelesen habt das ich ein modulares Netzteil möchte weil ich gesleevte Kabel in Orange daran haben möchte. Es ist ja schön das ihr mir hier ein Bitfenix empfehlt und ein Seasonic, aber für die gibt es ja keine orange Sleeve Kabel. Ich hab kein Interesse daran das selbst zu sleeven ich würde schon ein fertiges Kit kaufen. Da bleibt dann eh nur EVGA, BEQUET oder Corsair über wenn ich mich richtig im Netz umgeschaut habe.

Oder kommt jetzt als nächster Tipp von euch das ich von dem Gedanken abkommen soll orange Sleeve Kabel zu nutzen weil die eh nur Geld kosten?


----------



## Abductee (9. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*

Bitfenix Whisper M:
BitFenix Alchemy 2.0 PSU Cable Kit, CSR-Series - orange

Seasonic Focus:
BitFenix Alchemy 2.0 PSU Cable Kit, SSC-Series - orange
BitFenix Alchemy 2.0 PSU Cable Kit, SSC-Series - schwa…


----------



## JonnyWho (9. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*

Alles klar danke, dann habe ich jetzt mal was das ich mir ansehen kann.

Grüße


----------



## moreply (9. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*

Hat vielleicht jemand einen Link zu besagtem Angebot?


----------



## Gast20190527 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*

einfach auf evga homepage gehen und deutsche seite einstellen. Dann siehst du eine Aktion mit Schulstartangeboten. Da gibt es verschiedene GPUs + Netzteil + Powerlink zu guten Preisen.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (9. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*

Auch noch ein recht guter Tipp ist das neue Corsair RX550 
Corsair RMx Series RM550x 2018 ab €' '86,85 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Das hab ich vor 2 Monaten bei meinem Cousin eingebaut, weil das be quiet Straight Power 550 zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht lieferbar war. Bisher ist er zufrieden damit.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. September 2018)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> Ich würde spontan sagen why not das EVGA Angebot ? Das ist doch eine coole Chance. Du könntest noch ein welchen die 1080ti nutzen und damit spaß haben und hättest dazu ein Netzteil das dir keine sorgen bereitet. Die Tests im Netz sind doch super


Weil die hölle laut sind...

Ein gewisser Herr in einem anderen Forum meinte jemandem, der ein LEISES Gerät suchte, ein 850W EVGA P2 zu empfehlen - was dann richtig nach hinten los ging....

Daher: Finger weg von EVGA; wenn man was leiseres möchte.




JonnyWho schrieb:


> Da ich für dieses Vorhaben ein neues Netzteil benötige, wollte ich hier mal nachfragen was ich am besten nutzen sollte?  Hardware seht ihr ja in der Signatur. Eigentlich bin ich schon seid Jahren ein BQ Kind was Netzteile angeht, will aber auch gerne mal anderen die Chance geben und suche deshalb ein vollmodulares, leises Netzteil in Guter Qualität.


Da hast dann schon mal ein Problem, weil be quiet immer noch mit die einzigen sind, die richtig gute Lüfter verbauen.
Der Rest is solala und laut Corsair, lügen einige wohl auch beim FDB Lager (da es nur wenige Hersteller gibt, die echte FDB Lager bauen).

Dazu kommt, dass Weltweit gesehen be quiet ein eher kleinerer Hersteller ist und wir hier auf die Dominanz von diversen US Herstellern zu bewegen...

Und da du ja soweit zufrieden warst, warum nicht weiter bei be quiet bleiben? Da bekommt du sehr leise Geräte, von denen du weißt, dass sie leise sind und mit guten Lüftern kommen. Bei anderen ist das nicht unbedingt der Fall...

Seasonic scheidet aus, die drehen bei höherer Last richtig auf.
Corsair ist auf den Weg zur Marktdominanz
EVGA ist selten leise


Da bleibt dann eigentlich nur noch Silverstone Strider Platinum als sinnvolle Alternative.
Oder eben das recht neue Straight Power 11.
Cooler Masters neue Master Watt V-Serie ist noch nicht zu sehen, das könnte auch eine sinnvolle Alternative sein.

Und natürlich Bitfenix Whisper M.



JonnyWho schrieb:


> Ich hab kein Interesse daran das selbst zu sleeven ich würde schon ein fertiges Kit kaufen. Da bleibt dann eh nur EVGA, BEQUET oder Corsair über wenn ich mich richtig im Netz umgeschaut habe.


Nein, die Corsair Typ 4 Kabel sind kompatibel mit Bitfenix Whisper M und Cougar GX-F
Aber Cougar GX-F ist jetzt nicht sooo leise. ISt OK, besser als Seasonic und EVGA, aber deutlich schlechter als be quiet.
Bitfenix Whisper M ist nur in 450 und 550W wirklich leise, darüber nur OK (+50% Lüfterdrehzahl bei niedriger Last, von ~450rpm auf ~700).
Cougar GX-F 


Hier Bilder:
Userreview Cougar GX-F 550W, Stefan Payne
Userreview - Bitfenix Whisper M - 850W - by Stefan Payne



JonnyWho schrieb:


> @EInwegkartoffel: Danke für den Vorschlag, aber Bitfenix möchte ich nicht.


Tja, dann kann man dir auch nicht helfen, da es nicht das gibt, was du willst.


JonnyWho schrieb:


> Aber wie groß ist die Chance das ich ein 1300W Netzteil verkauft bekomme?


Wolltest du nicht ein LEISES Netzteil?!

Super Flower Leadex II Gold im Test - Lautstärke (8/9)


Ähm, ja...
Das ist total leise.
So 1000rpm bei 'nem 140mm Lüfter, sobald der loslegt ist leise. Das hört man nicht...

Das Focus ist jetzt auch nciht sooo doll:
Seasonic Focus Plus Gold im Test - Lüfter, Lautstärke und Temperaturen (9/10)
Bei höherer Last drehts richtig auf und da sind wir dann bei 1200rpm...


Und das Be quiet Straight Power 11:
be quiet! Straight Power 11 im Test - Jetzt noch effizienter und noch leiser? - Lüfter, Lautstärke und Temperaturen (9/10)


----------



## Gast20190527 (9. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*

Scheinbar werden von dir die Internet Tests gekonnt ignoriert. Jeder Test im Netz sagt das dieses benannte supernova G2 ein sehr leises Netzteil ist und in seinem Anwendungsbereich sowieo leise bleibt weil nicht voll ausgelastet. Es läuft auf ca 900 - 1000 RPM und ist laut Netz nicht lauter als andere Vergleichsmodelle. Demnach lügen also alle Tests ? Und Youtube Videos lügen scheinbar auch, da ist das Netzteil ebenfalls leise. hmmm


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Scheinbar werden von dir die Internet Tests gekonnt ignoriert.


Belege deine Behauptung und zeige uns diese Testberichte, die das behaupten!



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Jeder Test im Netz sagt das dieses benannte supernova G2 ein sehr leises Netzteil ist


Ist falsch
Ich hab selbst ein Leadex II mit 650/750W hier und das ist alles andere als leise.

Aber hier mal das G3:
EVGA SuperNOVA 650 G3 Load Testing - Tom's Hardware

Yeah, 1400rpm sind leise, total...


Das 650W G2 ist halbwegs erträglich:
EVGA SuperNOVA 650 G2 Review | TechPowerUp

Aber das 850W nicht mehr:
EVGA SuperNOVA G2 850 W Review | TechPowerUp

Deine Behauptung ist schlicht falsch.



Danielneedles schrieb:


> und in seinem Anwendungsbereich sowieo leise bleibt weil nicht voll ausgelastet.


Du hast keine Ahnung, wovon du sprichst.
Denn diese Behauptung widerspricht den Gesetzen der Thermodynamik!

Denn Netzteile einer Serie haben oft die gleichen Kühler. Und auch ungefähr die gleiche Effizienz. Bei gleicher Last kann daher das höher watt Gerät nicht leiser sein, wenn man die gleiche Zieltemperatur hat.

Das ist einfach Blödsinn!



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Es läuft auf ca 900 - 1000 RPM und ist laut Netz nicht lauter als andere Vergleichsmodelle.




Gehts noch?!
900-1000rpm als leise zu bezeichnen?!
Das ist schon im Bereich von störend!
Abhängig von der Lüftergröße natürlich. Bei 120mm ists schon hörbar, bei 140mm ist das schon ziemlich laut.

"andere Vergleichsmodelle" sind deutlich leiser, siehe die Links, die ich dir gegeben habe. und z.B. das Cougar GX-F schafft nicht mal das bei 100% Last.


----------



## JonnyWho (9. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das du bzgl der Lautstärke ziemlich übertreibst. Jedenfalls ist das Bundle jetzt bestellt, wichtig waren die GPU und der Power Link. Das Netzteil ist eine andere Sache. Ich habe mich inzwischen auch eine ganze weile im Netz umgesehen und fnde im Netz rein gar nichts negatives über das Supernova G2 mit 1300 Watt, weder Leistung noch Lautstärke noch sonstwas. Aber da ich das Bundle ja eh bekomme kann ich das Netzteil ja außerhalb vom Gehäuse einfach mal testen auf Lüfterlautstärke und sollte es wirklich zu laut sein werde ich es verkaufen und wechseln.

Als Alternative habe ich jetzt mal folgendes ins Auge gefasst:
NT: be quiet! Straight Power 11 650W ATX 2.4 ab €'*'103,38 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Sleeve Cable: BitFenix Alchemy 2.0 BQT-SP-Series Kabel Kit für Netzteile, orange ab €'*'49,24 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Die von dir genannten Typ 4 von Corsair sind weder in Orange verfügbar noch habe ich damit alle Kabel die ich benötige. Ich brauche auf jedenfall den 24 Pin stecker  / 2x 8 Pin GPU / 2x 4 PIN CPU in Orange da man diese Kabel sieht. Alle anderen könnnen schwarz bleiben das stört nicht. Deine Art und Weise wie du schreibst ist echt gewöhnungsbedürftig, ich weis nicht ob ich dich überhaupt ernst nehmen kann. Und mit deinem Bashing Beitrag gegen Daniel willst du aber nicht sagen das ein 1300W Netzteil bei mir ausgelastet würde oder ? Ich würde unter Last irgendwo bei 50% maximal landen und da drehen die Lüfter ja nicht auf. Keine Ahnung wie du auf sowas kommst.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*



JonnyWho schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das du bzgl der Lautstärke ziemlich übertreibst.


Nope, du unterschätzt einfach, wie verdammt laut moderne Geräte auch heute noch sein können.
Hab hier ein Review von dem EVGA 1300W G2 gefunden, inkl Drehzahlen:
EVGA SuperNOVA G2 1300 W Review | TechPowerUp
1200rpm sobald der Lüfter loslegt.
Als Lüfter wird ein 140x25mm Modell verwendet.

Du kannst das ganz easy nachprüfen, indem du einen normalen 140mm Lüfter in der Hand hälst und direkt an +12V Anschließt.
Wobei "handelsübliche" 140mm Consumer/Gehäuse Lüfter üblicherweise im Bereich von 1000-1200rpm enden...

Deine 140mm Silent Wings 3 PWM sind bei 1000rpm zu ende und auch eher auf Lautheit denn Luftstrom optimiert, also bisserl leiser als "normale" Lüfter. Und beim Netzteil hast noch 'ne Wand, was das ganze noch lauter macht.

Aber das gibt dir immerhin schon mal 'ne Idee, was du erwarten kannst...



JonnyWho schrieb:


> Ich habe mich inzwischen auch eine ganze weile im Netz umgesehen und fnde im Netz rein gar nichts negatives über das Supernova G2 mit 1300 Watt, weder Leistung noch Lautstärke noch sonstwas. Aber da ich das Bundle ja eh bekomme kann ich das Netzteil ja außerhalb vom Gehäuse einfach mal testen auf Lüfterlautstärke und sollte es wirklich zu laut sein werde ich es verkaufen und wechseln.


Na, dann wirst du wohl der erste sein, der darüber berichten wird...



JonnyWho schrieb:


> Als Alternative habe ich jetzt mal folgendes ins Auge gefasst:
> NT: be quiet! Straight Power 11 650W ATX 2.4 ab €'*'103,38 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> Sleeve Cable: BitFenix Alchemy 2.0 BQT-SP-Series Kabel Kit für Netzteile, orange ab €'*'49,24 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


650W is Blödsinn
Entweder 550W oder gleich das 750W wegen der Anschlüsse.
Das 650W ist überflüssig wien Kropf, da Anschlusspanel wie das 450 und 550W.

Beim 750W hast z.B. zwei CPU Kabel, beim 650W nicht und auch einen Anschluss mehr für Laufwerke und PCIe.


----------



## JonnyWho (9. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*

Ich habe das review von techpowerup ebenfalls gelesen und auch andere. Und ich werde auch nicht der erste sein der negativ davon berichtet.  Ich werde das einfach selbst testen wenn es ankommt und eventuell auf ein anderes umsteigen wenn es wirklich extrem stören sollte was ich absolut nicht glaube. Ich denke nach wie vor du übertreibst sehr stark. Das wäre auch ich auch gewohnt von dir was Netzteile angeht, ist ja nicht nur bei mir so. Warten wir es einfach ab was passiert.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*



JonnyWho schrieb:


> Und ich werde auch nicht der erste sein der negativ davon berichtet.


Korrekt, hier jemand, der sich über die Lautheit von einem 850W P2 beschwert:
Der Luxx - Netzteildiskussionsthread - nicht zur kaufberatung! - Seite 74



JonnyWho schrieb:


> Ich werde das einfach selbst testen wenn es ankommt und eventuell auf ein anderes umsteigen wenn es wirklich extrem stören sollte was ich absolut nicht glaube.


Glauben sollst in der Kirche, nicht in einem Forum.
Und du unterschätzt einfach, wie furchtbar laut auch moderne Geräte noch sein können...



JonnyWho schrieb:


> Ich denke nach wie vor du übertreibst sehr stark. Das wäre auch ich auch gewohnt von dir was Netzteile angeht, ist ja nicht nur bei mir so. Warten wir es einfach ab was passiert.


Richtig, weil ich versuche möglichst präzise zu sein, wenn ich von der Lautstärke von Netzteilen spreche und dir nicht was an die backe zu reden, was du gar nicht willst.

Ich hatte hier auch schon ein Netzteil, welches den Lüfter mit ~900rpm bei niedriger Last drehte:
Userreview Super Flower Platinum King 650W
Allerdings nur ein 120mm Lüfter, also nicht ganz so schlimm (etwa vergleichbar mit dem Super Flower Leadex II).
Geschätzt werden die Drehzahlen mit einem Peaktek 2790...


Und die Lüfter, die ich gehört habe, haben oft ein Klackern, ausnahme: be quiet und Power Logic.

Der schlimmste war der 140mm Hong Hua Lüfter in einem 750W CWT GPS Gerät.


Und du solltest eher mal das glauben, was dir andere Leute, die schon 'nen halbes dutzend (oder mehr) Netzteile in der Hand gehabt haben, erzählen. Es gibt auch andere, die negativ über die Lautheit von diversen Netzteilen sprechen, nur eben nicht hier.

Fakt ist, dass du bisher von den guten Lüftern von be quiet Verwöhnt bist und das als "Standard" und gegeben ansiehst. Das ist ganz und gar nicht der Fall!
be quiet ist auch heute noch die Ausnahme!!
Wirklich leise Produkte sind auch heute noch relativ selten...
Gerade im unteren Preissegment siehst du immer häufiger Drehzahlen in Richtung 1000rpm als 500rpm...


----------



## JonnyWho (9. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*

Ich hatte auch schon ein Netzteil von Coolermaster und von Corsair und dort war die Laustärke auch nie ein Problem, ich kenne also schon andere Lüfter und auch andere Netzteile. Ich glaube genau das was ich selbst erlebe. Du hast offensichtlich noch nicht verstanden das ich das Bundle bereits bestellt habe und das Netzteil auf jedenfall hier ankommt. Ich kann es also auch testen. Wenn es wirklich so sein sollte wie du sagst, dann wechsel ich eben und verkaufe es. Ich hab damit überhaupt kein Problem.

Übrigens: die GTX 1080 TI wird vermutlich die Lautstärke vom Netzteil unter Last überdecken


----------



## Spinal (13. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*

Etwas spät, aber ich wollte noch einwerfen, dass es bei Mediamarkt neulich eine 1080 TI für 549€ inkl. Versand gab. Ich gehe davon aus das die 1080TI Preise bald weiter fallen werden und somit ist ein 700€ bundle mit unpassendem Netzteil für mich kein gutes Angebot.


----------



## JonnyWho (13. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*

Nadann, wenn du meinst. An dieser Antwort sehe ich ja das du dich weder mit dem BUndle befasst hast, noch etwas nachgerechnet hast. Aber ich finds toll das du hier von einer gammelkarte für 549€ erzählst die ledilgich ein Tagesangebot von MM war. Du hast sicher recht ...


----------



## Spinal (13. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*

Das Bundle ist preislich aktuell nicht schlecht, aber meiner Ansicht nach ist es nicht klug jetzt noch eine 1080 TI zu kaufen. Das MM Beispiel dient nur der Veranschaulichung das es wohl einen Preisverfall bei den 1080 TIs gibt. Aber ich finds toll das du hier so unfreundlich bist. Da macht so ein Forum gleich viel mehr Spaß


----------



## JonnyWho (13. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*

du hast aber etwas vergessen bei deiner Aussage. Es handelt sich um EVGA und da hast du auch ein Step Up


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*

Ist das denn inzwischen angekommen?
Schon verbaut und angeschlossen?


----------



## JonnyWho (14. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*

Das Bundle ist angekommen ja, aber ich habe das Netzteil nicht benutzt da mir 1300 Watt dann doch einfach zu viel waren. Ich hab es für 200€ an jemanden verkauft und mir dafür ein Straight Power 11 750W mit weisen Sleeve Kabel Alchemy 2.0 gekauft. Kommt heute an. Eigentlich wollte ich orange kabel, aber fürs Straight Power 11 gibt es leider keine in Orange. Deshalb hab ich beschlossen auf weisse LED zu gehen und weisse Kabel zu benutzen. Sieht auch gut aus


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*

Hört sich sehr gut an. Über ein Foto würde ich mich freuen, wenn du alles fertig hast.


----------



## Spinal (14. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*



JonnyWho schrieb:


> Das Bundle ist angekommen ja, aber ich habe das Netzteil nicht benutzt da mir 1300 Watt dann doch einfach zu viel waren. Ich hab es für 200€ an jemanden verkauft und mir dafür ein Straight Power 11 750W mit weisen Sleeve Kabel Alchemy 2.0 gekauft. Kommt heute an. Eigentlich wollte ich orange kabel, aber fürs Straight Power 11 gibt es leider keine in Orange. Deshalb hab ich beschlossen auf weisse LED zu gehen und weisse Kabel zu benutzen. Sieht auch gut aus



Da du das netzeil zu diesem Preis so schnell verkaufen konntest, ein guter Deal


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*



JonnyWho schrieb:


> Das Bundle ist angekommen ja, aber ich habe das Netzteil nicht benutzt da mir 1300 Watt dann doch einfach zu viel waren.


Warum sagst du nicht gleich, dass dir die Lautstärke zu unsicher war und du stattdessen geschaut hast, ob du es nicht gegen ein Gerät tauschen kannst, bei dem du weißt, dass dir die Lautheit zusagt?


----------



## JonnyWho (14. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Warum sagst du nicht gleich, dass dir die Lautstärke zu unsicher war und du stattdessen geschaut hast, ob du es nicht gegen ein Gerät tauschen kannst, bei dem du weißt, dass dir die Lautheit zusagt?



ich muss dich leider enttäuschen, ich habe das Netzteil  außerhalb vom Gehäuse getestet da ein gratis power on self tester dabei war der eine 100% last simuliert und konnte den Lüfter im ECO Mode kaum wahrnehmen und im normal Mode war er nicht störend laut. Ich habe das Netzteil nur verkauft weil ich die 1300W nicht benötige.



Threshold schrieb:


> Hört sich sehr gut an. Über ein Foto würde ich mich freuen, wenn du alles fertig hast.



mache ich, kein Problem


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*



JonnyWho schrieb:


> ich muss dich leider enttäuschen, ich habe das Netzteil  außerhalb vom Gehäuse getestet da ein gratis power on self tester dabei war der eine 100% last simuliert und konnte den Lüfter im ECO Mode kaum wahrnehmen und im normal Mode war er nicht störend laut. Ich habe das Netzteil nur verkauft weil ich die 1300W nicht benötige


Oh seltsam, das deckt sich nicht mit dem, was die Leute bei Amazon sagen.

Somit muss ich dir unterstellen, dass du dich hier rausreden willst und du nicht eingestehen kannst/willst, dass ich am Ende doch nicht falsch lag. Zumal du ja auch gerade gegen eines der Geräte getauscht hast, die ich explizit erwähnt und als leise erwähnt habe.

Aber hier mal ein paar Rezensionen von anderen Leuten, damit Leute, die diesen Thread lesen, nicht auf die Idee kommen, dass das Netzteil leise wäre:
Amazon.de:Kundenrezensionen: EVGA SuperNOVA 1300 G2 80+ GOLD, 1300W Voll Modular NVIDIA SLI und Crossfire Ready 10 Jahre Garantie Netzteil 120-G2-1300-X2


			
				Amazon schrieb:
			
		

> PROS:
> - Cables are well sleeved
> 
> CONS:
> ...





			
				Amazon schrieb:
			
		

> Don't buy it if you're going for a completely silent build. *The fan is noisy with eco-mode off* and with eco-mode on goes crazy (from 0 to 100% speed) every 10 to 15 minutes even when the computer is idle.





			
				Alexander Scheuermann schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist, wie für EVGA bekannt, sehr gut. Auch sind die Specs wie Restwelligkeit(Tests gibt es im Internet) gut. Das einzige Manko an diesem Netzteil ist:* Es ist verdammt laut.* Der Passiv Modus macht das Netzteil leise, sofern keine Last anliegt. Nach einiger Zeit bringt auch der Passiv Modus nichts mehr und das Netzteil läuft ab jetzt mit Lüfter. Die Lüfterkurve ist sehr Aggressiv und so Läuft das Netzteil schon von Anfang an bei viel zu hohen Drehzahlen, sodass das Netzteil bei weitem nicht Leise ist. Der Luftstrom ist sehr stark aber auch verständlich, denn EVGA gibt bei diesem Netzteil ja 10(bzw 12) Jahre Garantie. Damit sie das einhalten können muss die Kühlung deutlich stärker sein.



Reicht dir das??


----------



## JonnyWho (15. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*

Nur damit ich dich richtig verstehe, du willst mir quasi anhand von amazon Bewertungen ANDERER Menschen sagen wie mein eigenes Empfinden ist? Oder hast du auch noch andere Mitteilungen dazu? Sorry aber das nehme ich bei Gott nicht Ernst. Mach dich bitte nicht noch lächerlicher. Es empfindet jeder Mensch anders. Du kannst mir unterstellen was du willst, für mich ist das Thema hier jedenfalls beendet. NT verkauft und Rest ist mir egal.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*



JonnyWho schrieb:


> Nur damit ich dich richtig verstehe, du willst mir quasi anhand von amazon Bewertungen ANDERER Menschen sagen wie mein eigenes Empfinden ist?



Nein, ich unterstelle dir, dass du mir nicht sagen willst, dass ich Recht hatte und das ganze letztendlich doch genau so war, wie ich es beschrieben habe. Doch aufgrund von persönlicher Abneigung, versuchst du dich jetzt rauszureden.

Das will ich damit sagen.

Und die Amazon Bewertungen sind nicht für dich sondern für Leute, die diesen Thread gelesen haben, dir glauben, damit DIE nicht doch noch das Netzteil kaufen, in gutem Glauben dass das Netzteil leise wäre, weil sie dir glauben...
Und dann enttäuscht werden.

Noch einmal im Klartet:
*Aufgrund deiner Behauptung könntest du andere Leute anstiften, dieses Netzteil zu kaufen, in dem Glauben, dass es leise wäre*.
So und jetzt noch einmal an dich die Frage: War das Netzteil wirklich leise?
Und würdest du dann den Leuten, die sich das Netzteil aufgrund deiner Aussage die Versandkosten erstatten? 
Oder war es doch nicht soo leise wie du behauptest?


----------



## JonnyWho (15. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*

Ich weis echt nicht was für Probleme du hast. Nur weil du nicht akzeptieren willst das mir das Netzteil nicht zu laut ist und es keineswegs störend ist, hat das nix damit zutun das ich hier andere zu einem falschen Kauf überrede. Denn jeder empfindet anders. Es hat rein garnix damit zutun das ich mir eingestehen will ob du recht hattest oder nicht, es ist nunmal fakt das du unrecht hattest und das Netzteil eben doch nicht so laut ist wie du hier behauptest. Du kannst schlichtweg nicht damit leben das du im Unrecht bist hier. Die Aussage übrigens das ich irgendwelche Versandkosten erstatten sollte weil ich etwas empfehle ist ja wirklich lächerlich. Als ob es meine Entscheidung ist oder ich diese bezahle. Du würdest ganz sicher auch keinem Fremden Geld bezahlen wenn du ihm mist empfohlen hast und er deinetwegen Geld ausgegeben hat. 

Ich habe kein Problem damit eine Kaufempfehlung zu erteilen für dieses Netzteil da es sehr toll ist und keineswegs zu laut für den Alltagsgebrauch. Daran ändert auch deine Wall of Text nichts mit der du immer wieder versuchst falsche Aussagen als richtig darzustellen. Aber mach dich ruhig weiter lächerlich, zumindest lustig sind deine Beiträge immer wieder.


----------



## Gast20190527 (15. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Noch einmal im Klartet:
> *Aufgrund deiner Behauptung könntest du andere Leute anstiften, dieses Netzteil zu kaufen, in dem Glauben, dass es leise wäre*.
> So und jetzt noch einmal an dich die Frage: War das Netzteil wirklich leise?
> Und würdest du dann den Leuten, die sich das Netzteil aufgrund deiner Aussage die Versandkosten erstatten?
> Oder war es doch nicht soo leise wie du behauptest?



meinst du diese Dinge wirklich ernst ? Was würde es denn für einen Grund geben einem Käufer eines Netzteils die Versandkosten zurückzugeben nur weil er einer Empfehlung vertraut hat die ihm dann doch nicht zusagt ? Würdest du sowas denn tun? Dann kann ich also von dir Geld einfordern wenn ich ein Netzteil kaufe das mir zu laut ist ? Das meinst du bestimmt nicht ernst, sonst bist du noch verrückter als ich dachte


----------



## JonnyWho (15. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*

So, 

hier mal ein Foto vom fertigen Werk:

Mit Licht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Dunkeln:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen ich hab irgendwie mehr erwartet und frage mich grad ob die sleeve Kabel das überhaupt wert waren. Bisher hatte ich die LEDs alle in Orange mit den normalen schwarzen Kabeln, war eigentlich kein großer Unterschied. Mal schauen was ich da noch am WE draus mache.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> meinst du diese Dinge wirklich ernst?


Nein, ich meine, dass er sich rausredet und er das ach so leise 1300W EVGA gegen das von mir erwähnte Straight Power 11 getauscht hat, weil ihm das EVGA zu laut ist und er jetzt angefressen ist, dass er daneben lag und das EVGA doch relativ laut ist und er jetzt, wenn erzugeben würde, dass ich Recht hätte, blöd dastehen würde. 

Und deswegen flamt er jetzt gerade so rum und greift mich persönlich an, wo er kann.

Aber er kann mir ja auch das 1300W schicken, damit ich mir das mal anhöre und auch mal mein* Peaktech 2790 *reinleuchten könnte. Das Peaktech 2790 ist unparteisch.



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Würdest du sowas denn tun? Dann kann ich also von dir Geld einfordern wenn ich ein Netzteil kaufe das mir zu laut ist ?


Bei mir hat sich noch nie jemand beschwert, dass das Netzteil zu laut ist.
Aber du solltest mal meine Reviews anschauen, wie ich die Lautstärke dort beschreibe.
Das Leadex ist IIRC nicht im PCGH erschienen, aber das Cougar GX-F, welches auch nicht soo leise ist, mit ~700rpm (iirc) bei niedriger Last aber noch OK.


----------



## JonnyWho (15. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*

der einzige der hier flamed bist du, weil du nicht einsehen willst das du im Unrecht bist und mir deshalb Dinge unterstellst die nicht stimmen. Ich kann dir das 1300W Netzteil nicht senden weil ich es bereits verkauft habe.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*



JonnyWho schrieb:


> Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen ich hab irgendwie mehr erwartet und frage mich grad ob die sleeve Kabel das überhaupt wert waren. Bisher hatte ich die LEDs alle in Orange mit den normalen schwarzen Kabeln, war eigentlich kein großer Unterschied. Mal schauen was ich da noch am WE draus mache.



Sieht sehr gut aus. 
Wobei ich da jetzt noch eine beleuchteten Hecklüfter vermisse. Ist das noch mal eine Option für dich?
Was für einen Corsair Kühler hast du da drauf? 240 oder 280mm?


----------



## INU.ID (15. September 2018)

*AW: Netzteil gesucht, vollmodular, leise und gute Qualität*

Auf Wunsch des Threaderstellers wird der Thread jetzt hier geschlossen.

*closed*


----------

